# Επισκευή Συσκευών Ήχου > Ηχεία & PC Ηχεία > [Ηχεία PC] Creative Kratos S5 ανάβουν αλλά δεν βγάζουν ήχο

## grepms

Καλημέρα. Έχω τα παρακάτω ηχεία και ενώ ανάβουν δεν βγάζουν καθόλου ήχο! Έχω δοκιμάσει και τους τρεις τρόπους σύνδεσης(jack 3.5, rca, usb) με διαφορετικές πηγές ενώ ξαναπέρασα και το firmware αλλά με κανένα τρόπο δεν έπαιξαν. Επίσης στον υπολογιστή με σύνδεση usb τα αναγνωρίζει κανονικά με το όνομά τους.

----------


## Di*Ca_Electronic

Φίλε Γιώργο,
ξαναδέσε το μηχ/μα και θέσε τον δ/πτη STB στη θέση OFF.
Μάλλον θα παίξει κανονικά εφόσον το βλέπει το P.C. σου (ελπίζω ότι διαθέτεις Win από 7 κι άνω).

Ακόμη από το link : https://support.creative.com/downloads/?h=7 κατεβαίνουν οι Drivers : (BXSS_PCDRV_L12_1_00_09.exe, 
*BXKK_PCDRV_L13_3_2_22_0. exe*) και το F_W : (*BXKSS_PCFW_EN_1_1_170323_1430.exe*).

Επίσης από το link : https://files.creative.com/manualdn/Manuals/TSD/13803/0x358A9129/Sound%20BlasterX%20Kratos%20S5%20Quick%20Start%20G  uide%20Worldwide%20(Updated130317).pdf κατεβαίνουν οι οδηγίες γρήγορης εκκίνησης του *CREATIVE KRATOS S5* (στ΄ Ελληνικά η 9η γλώσσα της 1ης σελίδας).

Φιλικά.      
         Δημήτρης Καρούσης

----------


## grepms

Καλημέρα κ. Δημήτρη και σας ευχαριστώ που ασχοληθήκατε με το πρόβλημα που έχω.

Δυστυχώς όμως όλα αυτά τα έχω δοκιμάσει χωρίς αποτέλεσμα και μάλιστα μόλις τα ξαναδοκίμασα όπως φαίνεται και από τις φωτογραφίες που μόλις τράβηξα.

Επιπλέον τα δοκίμασα και στο κινητό μου τηλέφωνο με αντάπτορα usb σε type-c, καταλαβαίνει ότι είναι συσκευή ήχου αλλά από ήχο τίποτα. Το ίδιο γίνεται και με σύνδεση jack 3.5. Έκανα και το reset που φαίνεται στην μία εικόνα αλλά πάλι τίποτα. Εννοείται ότι σε όλες τις περιπτώσεις έχω το stb στο off.

----------


## Di*Ca_Electronic

Μάλιστα.
Οπότε το πρόβλημα είναι καθαρά υπόθεση Hardware.
Αν γνωρίζεις ή σπουδάζεις Ηλεκτρονικός Μηχανικός και διαθέτεις κάποια απλά όργανα μέτρησης και κατάλληλα εργαλεία 
όπως σταθμό κόλλησης/αποκόλλησης εξαρτ/των, θα μπορούσες σε α΄ φάση να μετρήσεις DC τάσεις στην έξοδο του τροφ/κού
του μηχανήματός σου αφού έχεις βρει ποιό καλώδιο αντιστοιχεί στη ΓΕΙΩΣΗ (αυτό θα ΄ναι το  " *-* "  στη μέτρηση με το πολύμετρό σου).  
Θα ΄χεις φυσικά αποσυνδέσει τον connector από τη πλευρά της κύριας πλακέτας του ενισχυτή.

Σχηματικό μάλλον δεν θα βρεις ΔΩΡΕΑΝ στο Διαδίκτυο, ίσως μπορέσουν και σε βοηθήσουν από τη creative.com
Σε κάθε περίπτωση εφόσον καταλάβεις ότι το τροφ/κό του μηχ/τός σου βγάζει κάποιες, ανάλογα με την εμπειρία σου, ή μ΄ αναφορά στο
forum, σωστές τάσεις, τότε προχωράς σ΄ έλεγχο εξαρτ/των ενεργών & παθητικών στη MAIN BOARD του ενισχυτή, αφού τον αποσυναρμολογήσεις
από το κουτί του.
Επίσης ίσως πρώτιστο να ΄ναι ο ωμομετρικός έλεγχος των μεγαφώνων για τη διαπίστωση ότι αυτά είναι σωστά κι όχι καμμένα.
Φιλικά.
        Δημήτρης Καρούσης

----------


## grepms

Ευχαριστώ πολύ και πάλι για τις πληροφορίες και τον χρόνο σας!
Δυστυχώς δεν έχω τις γνώσεις παρότι έχω και πολύμετρο και κολλητήρι. Σκέφτομαι όμως μήπως ευθύνεται ο ρυθμιστής της έντασης που είναι και διακόπτης on/off. Υπάρχει περίπτωση να λειτουργεί μόνο το on/off(που κάνει έναν ήχο σαν κλικ στο άνοιξε-κλείσε) και στην συνέχεια της περιστροφής να μην ανεβάζει την ένταση του ήχου και γι' αυτό να παραμένουν βουβά τα ηχεία;

----------


## chipakos-original

> Ευχαριστώ πολύ και πάλι για τις πληροφορίες και τον χρόνο σας!
> Δυστυχώς δεν έχω τις γνώσεις παρότι έχω και πολύμετρο και κολλητήρι. Σκέφτομαι όμως μήπως ευθύνεται ο ρυθμιστής της έντασης που είναι και διακόπτης on/off. Υπάρχει περίπτωση να λειτουργεί μόνο το on/off(που κάνει έναν ήχο σαν κλικ στο άνοιξε-κλείσε) και στην συνέχεια της περιστροφής να μην ανεβάζει την ένταση του ήχου και γι' αυτό να παραμένουν βουβά τα ηχεία;


Οχι δεν φταίει το ποτενσιόμετρο του ήχου.

----------


## Di*Ca_Electronic

Αυτός ο δ/πτης έχει ενδεικτικό λειτουργίας LED και θύρα (θηλυκού jack) ακουστικού.
Τ΄ ενδεικτικό LED νομίζω από τη 1η photo που ανέβασες ανάβει.  
Αν βάλεις ακουστικά στο θηλυκό jack ακούς μουσική;
Δεν είναι ένας απλός δ/πτης ON / OFF, έχει πλακέτα στ΄ εσωτερικό του με κάποιο κύκλωμα που μπορεί 
κάποιο εξάρτημά του να ΄χει καταστραφεί.
Αν δεν μπορείς ν΄ ανοίξεις και ν΄ επισκευάσεις αυτό τον δ/πτη αγόρασε έναν αντίστοιχο μήπως και κάνεις 
τη δουλειά σου.
Φιλικά.
         Δημήτρης Καρούσης

----------


## Di*Ca_Electronic

Γράφαμε σχεδόν μαζί με το φίλο συνονόματο από το Γαλάτσι και δεν είχα διαβάσει το post του.
Θα συμφωνήσω στ΄ ότι οι πιθανότητες να φταίει το ποτενσιόμετρο ήχου, εφόσον γράφεις μάλιστα γράφεις ότι με το που ανοίγεις τον ενισχυτή, 
ακούς κάτι σαν  " click "  στ΄ ηχεία, δεν υπερβαίνουν το 2%.
Μάλλον είναι πρόβλημα τελικού ενισχυτή ή οδηγού βαθμίδας, χρήζει επισταμένου ελέγχου με κατάλληλα όργανα κι εργαλεία επισκευής και μάλιστα
επειδή πρόκειται για smd εξαρτ/τα (IC΄s - TRN΄s - δίοδοι - κεραμικοί πυκνωτές - αντιστάσεις) στη Main Board και δεν υπάρχει σχηματικό η επισκευή
γίνεται ακόμη δυσκολότερη, ιδιαίτερα για κάποιον που δεν έχει κι επαρκείς γνώσεις.
Επικοινώνησε με την Αντιπρ/πεία της Creative Sound μήπως βρεις κάποια λύση.
Φιλικά.
        Δημήτρης Καρούσης

----------


## grepms

Σύνδεσα ακουστικά στο ποτενσιόμετρο και αναπαράγουν ήχο κανονικά. Επίσης λειτουργεί η αυξομείωση της έντασης του ήχου από το ποτενσιόμετρο. Είναι καλό σημάδι αυτό;
Όσο για το κλικ που ανέφερα, δεν το κάνουν τα ηχεία αλλά ο περιστροφικός διακόπτης. Είναι το κλασικό μηχανικό κλικ του on/off που ξεχωρίζεις το "άναψε-σβήσε" από την αυξομείωση της έντασης. Τέλος να αναφέρω ότι με την creative είχα επικοινωνήσει πριν ανοίξω το θέμα εδώ αλλά με είχε παραπέμψει στο κατάστημα αγοράς επειδή έχει σταματήσει την παραγωγή των συγκεκριμένων ηχείων.

----------


## Di*Ca_Electronic

Οπότε Γιώργο,
το κύκλωμα του ποτενσιομέτρου φωνής λειτουργεί κανονικά.

Ανέβασε αν θέλεις 2 photo΄s της Main Board του ενισχυτή (πάνω και κάτω όψη).
Πολύ πιθανά κατεστρ/να εξαρτ/ματα τ΄ IC΄s / TRN΄s της τελικής βαθμίδας του ενισχυτή ή εξαρτ/ματα κοντά
στ΄ αναγραφέντα όπως αντιστάσεις / δίοδοι / δίοδοι zener, (μετρούνται στη θέση μέτρησης Ohms και στη θέση μέτρησης 
διόδων του πολυμέτρου).
Τ΄ εξαρτ/ματα που προανέφερα τα βρίσκεις πλησίον των άκρων / connectors που συνδέονται τα καλώδια που οδηγούν τ΄
ακουστικό σήμα στ΄ ηχεία.
Αλήθεια τ΄ ηχεία τ΄ ωμομέτρησες με το πολύμετρό σου στη θέση X 200 Ohm και σου έδειξαν κάποιες μετρήσεις της τάξης
των 4Ω / 8Ω / 16Ω / 32Ω ;
Βέβαια μπορεί ν΄ υπάρχει κύκλωμα Cross-over εντός των κουτιών των ηχείων συνδεδεμένο με τα μεγάφωνα και να μην
παίρνεις ωμικές ενδείξεις αλλά δεν χάνεις τίποτε να δοκιμάσεις.

Φιλικά.
        Δημήτρης Καρούσης

----------

